# كيفية تصميم مأذنة مسجد



## taher.medany (2 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي مأذنة لمسجد ارتفاعها 20 متر وعرضها 2.20 متر فقط

واريد:
1- كيفية استخدام الساب في تحليل المأذنة
2- كيفية حساب الحمال عليها
3- هل تصمم علها انها اربعة اعمدة , اي عمود في كل ركن ويتم التربيط بين الاعمدة بكمرات على ارتفاعات مختلفة (كل 3 متر مثلا) ؟؟؟؟؟

بجد انا عايز افهم تصميمها بشكل احترافي واود انكم تسعدوني يجزاكم الله خير وشكرا


----------



## اقليدس العرب (2 أكتوبر 2012)

فيما يخص الماذن.......فانا وحسب خبرتي المتواضعه اعلم ان طريقه التنفيذ تؤثر بشكل كبير على طريقه اختيار النظام الانشاءي للمأذنه
فجنابك اعطيت تصورك عن استخدام نظام الاعمده والكمرات ومن ثم التحشيه بالطوب(البناء على الجسور)
واحيانا نستخدم نظام الصب الكامل بشكل اسطوانه مجوفه للمأذنه
وهذا يحتاج الى استخدام القوالب المنزلقه مما يؤثر على الكلفه
اما عن الحسابات الانشائيه فهي كثيره
لذا اقترح ان تقترح نظاما انشاءيا حسب تصورك لتتم مناقشته
ارجو ان اكون افدتك ولو بالقليل


----------



## alielmalt (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*​*السلام عليكم 
المئذنه تبنى فى بعض الاحيان من الطوب او يتم تصميمها من الخرسانه 





يتم تصميم المأذن باحمال 
الحمل الزاتى والتشطيبات واحمال الرياح والزلازل واحمال الدرج



 
ويتم ادخالها على الساب بحسب الشكل المعمارى 
على ان تكون القطاعات امنه فى مواجهة احمال الرياح وازلازل 
مع مراعات عمل فاصل هبوط (تجعل جسم المئذنه منفصل تمام عن المسجد وذلك لاختلاف الاحمال الواقعه على منطقة اتصال المسجد بالمئذنه )
عمل قاعده مشتركه لكل اعمدة المئذنه والتشيك على الاجهادات اسفل القاعده فان لم تفى بالغرض يتم عمل خوازيق لتحميل 






يتم اختيار statical system على حسب الشكل المعمارى المطلوب تنفيذه 
ممكن اعمده وكمرات 
ممكن حوائط حامله 
او تصمم بنموزج frame 







*


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alielmalt (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
مشاهدة المرفق minarate.rarمشاهدة المرفق mathen.zipمشاهدة المرفق Minaret.rar
استكمال للموضوع السابق 
مرفق بعض التصميمات للمئذن بطول اقرب الى 20 م كما تريد 
وهناك ايضا بعض الملفات bdf​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

alielmalt قال:


> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> *​*السلام عليكم
> المئذنه تبنى فى بعض الاحيان من الطوب او يتم تصميمها من الخرسانه
> ...




*جزاك الله خير ,اجابة جميلة ومفصلة.*


----------



## ag438 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ،،،،


----------



## taher.medany (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ،،،،


----------



## فالح بن حنتوش (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

كيف احسب احمال الرياح علي المئذنه؟


----------



## moh7275 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

كنت محتاج كتاب الدكتور ياسر اليثى فى تصميم الماذنه زكيفيه استخدام الساب فى تصميمها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

